# Evans Cycles



## sparty69 (4 Jan 2011)

I recently did a two hour bike maintenance course at my local Evans (trafford park, Manchester). I know that the more experienced on here will be more than capable of servicing their bike and maintaining it, however, I found this little bit of input invaluable. Best of all, it was free!!. I paid a £10 deposit to secure a place and this was refunded to me when I'd done the two hours. What an excellent service. If you visit your local Evans they'll tell you when the courses are running and what places are available. Well worth the effort.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (4 Jan 2011)

sparty69 said:


> I recently did a two hour bike maintenance course at my local Evans (trafford park, Manchester). I know that the more experienced on here will be more than capable of servicing their bike and maintaining it, however, I found this little bit of input invaluable. Best of all, it was free!!. I paid a £10 deposit to secure a place and this was refunded to me when I'd done the two hours. What an excellent service. If you visit your local Evans they'll tell you when the courses are running and what places are available. Well worth the effort.




What was involved matey? Can you give us some details......and was there tea & cake? lol
 

Bill


----------



## PaulSecteur (4 Jan 2011)

I was in the birmingham store yesterday, although I was only there looking I have to say I was very impressed by the level of service people were getting.

I thought it would be halfords-ish, but it was much better than that. I will certinly consider buying from Evans in the future, and possibly doing the course too.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (4 Jan 2011)

I was in the Mortimer Street branch in London's West End on New Year's Eve buying a replacement pedal for my Brommie. Without asking they fitted said pedal FOC. 007 (aka Daniel Craig) was in there buying a bike, and by the way he took over behind the counter I imagine he is a regular customer. Unfortunately the lovely Rachel Weisz wasn't with him  
I've always found Evans a decent place to buy stuff and am picking my new Secteur up from the Gatwick warehouse on the morrow  

Bill


----------



## skudupnorth (4 Jan 2011)

I find the staff at Evans brilliant to deal with ( my local is also the Trafford Centre one ) The service is good and the staff are very helpful,always a pleasure to visit !


----------



## bad boy (4 Jan 2011)

I totally agree but their prices are a seriously out of touch with the competition. I know they do a price match but to me there pricing department is lazy do your research and be competitive. I think the staff and service is excellent but it pains me that when I go in there to buy something I've seen it considerably cheaper else where.


----------



## sparty69 (4 Jan 2011)

TheBoyBilly said:


> What was involved matey? Can you give us some details......and was there tea & cake? lol
> 
> 
> Bill



Bill, it was quite basic, just enough to keep your bike running smoothly. They showed you the best way to change a puncture, how to set your brakes up and how to index your gears. You can take your own bike along as well. There was tea, but sadly no cake. All in all, I found the staff to be really knowledgeable, friendly and helpful.


----------



## Garz (4 Jan 2011)

What time was this course run (weekday?) and where did you sign up? Sounds good value!


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jan 2011)

Edinburgh Cycles do courses, too!

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/ebw...&f_SupersetQRY=&f_SortOrderID=1&f_bct=c007789


----------



## xpc316e (5 Jan 2011)

I applaud the attitude of Evans. Many shops obviously think that they will shoot themselves in the foot by offering basic maintenance courses, but my logic says not so. I reckon that people will want to keep their machine running well and will either spend a few quid on parts, or get it serviced if they're still not confident. Without offering this service, many bikes will be simply ridden into the ground without ever getting any maintenance after the first free service. A big thumbs up to Evans.


----------



## iAmiAdam (5 Jan 2011)

xpc316e said:


> I applaud the attitude of Evans. Many shops obviously think that they will shoot themselves in the foot by offering basic maintenance courses, but my logic says not so. I reckon that people will want to keep their machine running well and will either spend a few quid on parts, or get it serviced if they're still not confident. Without offering this service, many bikes will be simply ridden into the ground without ever getting any maintenance after the first free service. A big thumbs up to Evans.



Or spend money on all the expensive maintenance products.

Out of all the local shops, I find them the most approachable tbh.


----------



## siadwell (5 Jan 2011)

TheBoyBilly said:


> I've always found Evans a decent place to buy stuff and am picking my new Secteur up from the Gatwick warehouse on the morrow
> 
> Bill



I hope you have better luck than me. I've been there twice to pick up mine, and on both occasions there had been a cockup in the workshop diary and it hadn't been built. Third time lucky on Saturday.


----------



## Willo (8 Jan 2011)

On the whole I've found the service and advice in Evans stores to be excellent.


----------



## Wally (10 Jan 2011)

I sent Evans a link to price match and they refused.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Jan 2011)

I use the internet to order gear from Evans as I live in Denmark.

Their service is great. It takes about 4 days to receive the items after ordering.

Why did they refuse the price match Wally?

Steve


----------



## Wally (14 Jan 2011)

I resent it Steve and they agreed to price match it. Must have been a mixup first time.


----------



## CHRI1111 (3 Jan 2012)

Hello all,

I apologise in advance for the long winded post-however it is relevant to the topic, and it may be of benefit to the members of this forum. I will share my experiences and I hope it is of assistance to you.

I bought a 2011 Trek 7.5FX late 2011. Having determined my nearest Evans Cycle store was based in Guildford, I had decided it was worthwhile (and cost effective given the value of the service compared to the time and fuel requirements) to make the hourly commute from Portsmouth to have my bicycle repaired as part of their 6 week incluvie bike service offer. I informed the clerk over the telephone and in person the main issues I was experiencing with the bicycle which were as follows: 

1. The chain was striking the metal guide quite badly in certain gears. 
2. Very heavy braking inbalance, causing the entire bike to shudder under braking. So bad was the problem I could feel the handle bars beginning to loosen.
3. Brake pads were noisy under braking. 
4. Right handle bar grip loose. 

The bicycle was dropped into the store at 10am as agreed, before returning to Portsmouth for my work duties. I then made the return trip back to Guildford, collecting my bike at 4pm looking forward to these issues being resolved despite the lenghty trip involved. However, whilst undertaking a cycle the next day I was sorely dissapointed to discover that only the handle bar grip issue had been resolved. I witnessed the chain striking the guide quite severely under certain gears, noisy brake pads as before and brake inbalance so severe it was still causing my bike to shudder significantly. The handle bars were also still slightly loose. 

Needless to say that the main issue is with the brake inbalance, and it is evident that the rear brake pads had not been adjusted at all with a sizeable gap between the pads and the rim, yet despite this the front brakes have been overly adjusted, so much so that it was constantly rubbing the rim. This gives the braking system a very inconsistent feel having to apply different amounts of pressure across the levers to achieve equal braking pressure across the two wheels. This makes the bike unpleasent to use and is actually quite dangerous due to the fact that the front brake engages first by a consdierable margin. 

The bike was not even given a wipe down which I would at least expect with good bike servicing. Nor were the front and rear tyres re-inflated.

I subsequently made a complaint by email and they offered me a £20 gift voucher to redeem within their store; however dispite this they failed to deliver on their promise and did not send the voucher, nor did they reply to any of my subsequent emails asking about the whereabouts of the voucher.

Because these problems still persist (and in some cases made worse) I will be taking my bike to a local retailer to have these defects repaired at my own expense. 

I am sorely dissapointed with both the bike service and customer service and will not use Evans Cycles again, despite the fact that, at the time was considering buying additional cycle accessories from their store.

I strongly advise any person to think twice before purchasing any new bikes from Evans Cycles as they could ultimately find themselves in a similar position; one of frustration and uneccessary expense.
-Chris.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Jan 2012)

Resent price matching- would go to the shop which sells at lowest price on principle.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jan 2012)

Chris.

1 That's chain rub and you need to trim the front mech to stop - it will rub at the 'ends' of the cassette if in the wrong gear. You give the lever a little push or pull to move a notch.

2. Pad toe and from what you say cable adjusting -dead easy to do, but should have been sorted.

3. Noisy pads - again toe angle on pad

4. Simple fix - should have been spotted on PDI.

These are all very minor, and should have been picked up, but also dead easy to fix - suggest you learn as bikes aren't difficult to wok on.

Never had an issue with Evans - just expensive, but staff helpful. Bought a Pinnacle Hybrid for the missus and a Trek Tag-a-long, and both were set up properly - even though I double checked everything (I always do).

Not been back for the 6 week service as I know what I'm doing. Staff were fine - only issue was they left the mechanic to sort out the interest free agreement - wasn't his strong point and took him a while.


----------



## Cubist (3 Jan 2012)

Where do I start? I don't want to sound too critical or patronising but:

Not all of the faults you list are faults as such.

1. *The chain was striking the metal guide quite badly in certain gears.* Yes they do that. It's called cross-chaining, and you should avoid riding small cogs and small chainring, or large cogs and large chainring. No amount of fettling will allow you to run cross-chained without contact on the derailluer cage.

2*. Very heavy braking inbalance, causing the entire bike to shudder under braking. So bad was the problem I could feel the handle bars beginning to loosen.*
Agreed. They should have sorted this out for you. However, I am amazed if that would have managed to loosen properly torqued stem bolts.

3. *Brake pads were noisy under braking. *They need cleaning periodically, and setting, and are often noisy in wet cold or damp weather. The rim needs cleaning too.

4.* EAsily sorted, looks like they managed that.*

Why would they be expected to clean your bike for you, and more to the point they are not responsible for your tyre pressures!

All of the work you describe is simple basic maintenance. Teach yourself the basics and stop being dependent on people like Evans!


----------



## Moby Jones (3 Jan 2012)

Does anyone know if Evans at Braehead do a maintenance course????


----------



## CHRI1111 (3 Jan 2012)

Hello Fossyant.

I appreciate people will have different experiences and viewpoints to my own- some good, some bad understandably. I wanted to give my experiences so others may judge independantly as im sure you'll understand. Although undoubtedly I am very much a novice bike mechanic, I wasnt over reliant on the service- just decided to use it as it was inclusive with the price of the bike. I thank you for your advice none the less.

Cubist- understood on fault 1- never the less faults 2-4 should have been resolved if I am not mistaken. In respect of loosening handlebars, perhaps you are right and it is coincidental with another fault or problem. But ultimately should have been repaired as I highlighted the problem to them. My annoyance is that they didnt do what they promised and also with the fact that they neglected my emails.

-Chris.


----------



## CHRI1111 (3 Jan 2012)

By the way Cubist- Evans Cycles list their workshop service packages online:

http://www.evanscycles.com/uploads/File/WORKSHOP PDF_LOW REZ /Guildford_fixit_pricelist.pdf

Service 1 is the inclusive package I am referring to. Inflated tires and a wipe down are all part of the service and are listed in this document. I am surprised you don't consider these to be part of a basic service- it doesnt matter whether they are considered simple.

Also in respect of your final line 'Teach yourself the basics and stop being dependent on people like Evans!' This is besides the point. I paid for a new bike and this includes a stage 1 service. So why should I not use it?


----------



## the_mikey (3 Jan 2012)

I'd use Evans more, but their Bristol store is in the worst possible location. I tend to use a selection of online stores instead.


----------



## Alexvs (3 Jan 2012)

I've had all good experiences so far with both online and in store at Evans and most recently bought a new bike from the local store. You'll always get good and bad stores but luckily mine seems really good. I don't find them that expensive and love the price match which I always check for sake of checking. I prefer sticking with good service so if they sell what I'm after I tend to get it from them for convenience and have yet to find something where they weren't already cheap for or wouldn't price match. I'd recommend the local store.


----------



## NormanD (3 Jan 2012)

I'll only use Evans online as their online service and posting of items is very good, in store I avoid (Metro Centre) as the staff service (apart from the part time old guy) is appalling, so use EBC for most of my purchases as the staff there are brilliant.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2012)

I've used Evans in Leeds (both of them) and Castleford. The Leeds staff in both the Evans branch and the train station have been great on every occasion. The Castleford staff have been the opposite and it seemed that I was just an annoyance to them even when I went in wanting to spend £1000 on a new bike.

It may be that different branches have different attitudes.


----------



## derrick (3 Jan 2012)

I ordered a new bike from Evans the week before christmas, was delivered in three days, got it out the box, straitened up the handle bars, fitted pedals, perfect no probs, would use again. and they were the cheapest online.


----------



## Arrowfoot (3 Jan 2012)

The least Evans staff should have done is to point out to the customer what is faulty and what is not faulty but wrong practice. If Chris is aware that all these are easily done I am sure it sounds illogical for him to spend time and effort to drop off the bike.

It probably a once off as I found their staff generally of high standard and ready to help. Their prices however are certainly on the high side.




Cubist said:


> Where do I start? I don't want to sound too critical or patronising but:
> 
> Not all of the faults you list are faults as such.
> 
> All of the work you describe is simple basic maintenance. Teach yourself the basics and stop being dependent on people like Evans!


----------



## 172traindriver (5 Jan 2012)

Must agree with an earlier post about experiences in Brum store, particularly when it first opened, some of the staff could have been considered somewhat incompetant. Also agree with the pricing, but my little game now is to do the price match thing very throughly. I find something I want email them hopefully get the ok, then order the goods at the cheaper price and get it delivered for free at the store. As it is a 5 minute walk to the shop you feel pretty good picking the item up for much cheaper than they sell it for and also you don't have to worry about receiving the item at home when you are out at work. No more hoping the neighbours will take it in or having to go to the sorting office to recover it a few days later.
Play the game it gives you great satisfaction!!!!!


----------

